# 2017 hatchback release



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I would at least wait until it warms up before you tear anything apart or buy any parts. I have a Gen I so pardon me if I get something wrong. Make sure to try the remote, make sure the batteries are good, then try the key and also try the external button. If none of that works, go in through the trunk and pull the release. GM probably has a lubricate called out for the mechanism, so use some of that and exercise it.


----------



## Eddie B (Dec 18, 2019)

Ok thanks for the info, I got it to work a couple of times today after it warmed up some. The only button to operate it is the one on the liftgate, but nothing on key fob. And I was wondering if there was another way to open it manually.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I would take a minute while it's open to inspect the mechanism, and also the area where the gasket seals. If it froze shut it might not be running the mechanism properly.

I make a point to clean the sealing area where I wash my hatch because a lot of debris runs down those channels.


----------



## Eddie B (Dec 18, 2019)

Sprayed WD 40 in latch and it didn't seem to make a difference, just difference in temp. Seems to be the switch mechanism itself. Looking for replacement part on Google and just finding up to 2014 so far.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Eddie B said:


> Sprayed WD 40 in latch and it didn't seem to make a difference, just difference in temp. Seems to be the switch mechanism itself. Looking for replacement part on Google and just finding up to 2014 so far.


Is this what you are after? Second one is for the handle itself, third is just the switch.






Lock Actuator Replaced by Part Number 13524683 13524683 | GMPartsDirect.com


13524683 - Lock Actuator Replaced by Part Number 13524683




www.gmpartsdirect.com










2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze Liftgate Outside Handle 39131540 | GMPartsDirect.com


2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze part # 39131540 - Liftgate Outside Handle




www.gmpartsdirect.com










2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze Liftgate Release Switch 13422270 | GMPartsDirect.com


2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze part # 13422270 - Liftgate Release Switch




www.gmpartsdirect.com





Total overview of "liftgate"






Liftgate for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try PB blaster or something better then wd. 

My trunk seems to somewhat struggle when it gets cold also. I have a 17 sedan. And it has only the button and the fob remote.


----------

